# Apexi Multi-checker?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone have one of these? It looks like a good tool to have, but can anyone tell me in detail what it does and what the especially useful features are... It appears to have features similar to the Rev/speed meter and AFCI/II, though from what I understand you can't alter or tune anything using the multi-checker. 

Does anyone know what kind of a price one should expect to pay for one of these, and if there are any metric/standard issues (dispays only in km/h or metric, etc). Thanks in advance!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Anyone have one of these? It looks like a good tool to have, but can anyone tell me in detail what it does and what the especially useful features are... It appears to have features similar to the Rev/speed meter and AFCI/II, though from what I understand you can't alter or tune anything using the multi-checker.
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of a price one should expect to pay for one of these, and if there are any metric/standard issues (dispays only in km/h or metric, etc). Thanks in advance!


I have one in my 99' Sentra(GA16DE). Lets see if I can remember everything it does:
Air:Fuel ratio display
Injecter useage display in percent
MAF usage in percent
Ignition timming
Speed display in km/h
RPM display

The unit will also hold and display the peak value for each above mentioned function(except timming??? I can get the timming display to work anyway).

There is also a way to wire it to eliminate the top speed limiter.(doesnt affect stock speedo)

You can set audible alarms for speed, rpm, injectors, and MAF

You can recalibrate the units display for differnent size tires, injectors, and MAFs

No, you cannot alter or tune the vehicle with it. The unit is strictly a monitoring device.

I picked mine up used about 2 years ago for $130.00 from a Nissanforums.com board member. The units are no longer in production.

Good luck and If you would like some pics or have any other questions dont hesitate to ask. BTW if you search you will find some more info and maybe some pics I posted here on the board.


----------

